# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  AComcast User, Twitter bot, Washington, DC, USA

## Airicist

I set up my Raspberry Pi to automatically tweet at Comcast Xfinity whenever my internet speeds drop significantly below what I pay for

twitter.com/A_Comcast_User

----------


## Airicist

Article "The ingenious way one customer got Comcast to address his slow Internet"

by Brian Fung
February 3, 2016

----------

